# Battery stats report phone awake



## agent_blue (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone else getting this and what might be causing it? On the razr hd maxx with jelly bean, stock and rooted. I've disabled some apps but I cannot figure out why the phone constantly wakes like this. Went from the Tbolt>Gnex to this and never had this issue before. I've checked all my apps and have disabled all syncs, with the exception of some google apps: gmail, calender, etc. I figured it might have something to do with moto's smart actions (disabled, still same issue). I even disabled Google Now and still same problems. Like I said, had the gnex and all it's bells and whistles running but never constant waking of the phone. According to CPU spy, the phone does go into deep sleep but the "micro" wakes are still there according to battery stats. I cannot figure this out! Makes me think it's something involving all the crap moto/vzw have in this thing.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I bought this mostly because of the huge capacity battery (without having to buy it separate making the phone a hump back). I'm looking for ways to prolong the battery life even more if possible. FYI, screen-on time this cycle is 56 minutes. Pic included. Thanks!


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm getting the same thing and I gave up trying to figure out what it is.

Using better battery stats, I found the number of alarms to be huge. Alarm Manager is what's waking the phone awake through partial wakelocks. My understanding is the Alarm Manager is a timer that apps can use to do things. For example, if you have a widget that refreshes every hour, it would register an alarm with Alarm Manager so that the widget's process is notified when an hour passes. The weird thing is that Better Battery Stats isn't showing anything using the alarms to that extent. My conclusion is that it's a reporting error - maybe there's a bug in the kernel that's showing the phone is awake when it isn't. Here's how I came up with that:

1. Partial wake locks (awake time in your screen shot) are caused by Alarm Manager.
2. There aren't any apps listed as using the Alarm Manager to that extent.
3. Stats are also showing the Deep Sleep Time + Screen On Time = Total time. Yet, I have a Partial Wakelock Time greater than Screen On Time. The math doesn't add up.
4. Battery life is awesome. If my phone was really awake that much, I would suspect more drain.


----------



## agent_blue (Oct 24, 2011)

I also downloaded better battery stats and left my phone on overnight. I can't pinpoint it exactly either but from what I could gather looking within the BBS app (didn't check alarm tabs, just activated root access for the app) at first glance it seems to be related deep into the kernel and android system. In other words, not much can be done without a new kernel and/or ROM. It's certainly not any rogue apps causing it and only so many can be frozen without getting instability and FCs.

Thanks for the insight.


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Download cpuspy and see if phone is going into deep sleep


----------



## agent_blue (Oct 24, 2011)

vtwinbmx said:


> Download cpuspy and see if phone is going into deep sleep


I have cpu spy on my phone, always have. It reports that the phone does go into deep sleep but it's not more specific than that. There are lots of cpu slots open on this kernel. Better battery stats gives a better picture but again it appears to be related to what has been discussed in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Steiger (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi. I had the same problem and figured through betterbatterystats that the problem was service dialing numbers... And also Facebook. Cleaned app data for both, froze and unfroze them using titanium backup and the problem went away

Enviado de meu DROID RAZR HD usando o Tapatalk 2

Dig deeper in better battery stats!

Enviado de meu DROID RAZR HD usando o Tapatalk 2


----------

